# is this fat or bloat hellp



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

i just bought this goat but she is verry round















can any one tell me what this is


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is rumen.


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

That is a big belly, glad you posted so we can see the different normals out there!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

OH GOODNESS! That is the biggest belly I have ever seen on a goat. Are you sure she isn’t also pregnant?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

One of my goats is like that and she is not pregnant. It is possible. Rumen is stretched out.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> One of my goats is like that and she is not pregnant. It is possible. Rumen is stretched out.


Do you know if there is a way to “shrink” it?


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

oh geez. 😂 looks like she swallowed some soccer balls.. 
my bucks gotten bloat a couple times, but it wasnt so...roundish as that, it stuck out far but it was idk..less round.

How old is she? When did u buy her?


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

brigieboo said:


> oh geez. 😂 looks like she swallowed some soccer balls..
> my bucks gotten bloat a couple times, but it wasnt so...roundish as that, it stuck out far but it was idk..less round.
> 
> How old is she? When did u buy her?


she is 4 and 1/2 years old she has never been bread.


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> One of my goats is like that and she is not pregnant. It is possible. Rumen is stretched out.


i have tried giving her backing soda but she wont eat it. we are going to put her on a diet for a little while. should i put backing soda in her feed?


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Don’t put her on a diet. Google how to get a body score on her, you will then see she is not fat at all. Her body looks to be perfect she is just blown out on the sides. If you put her on a diet she will probably still have the lumps but then just be skinny with lumps.


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

AndersonRanch said:


> Don’t put her on a diet. Google how to get a body score on her, you will then see she is not fat at all. Her body looks to be perfect she is just blown out on the sides. If you put her on a diet she will probably still have the lumps but then just be skinny with lumps.


ok thanks ill look into that


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

AndersonRanch said:


> Don’t put her on a diet. Google how to get a body score on her, you will then see she is not fat at all. Her body looks to be perfect she is just blown out on the sides. If you put her on a diet she will probably still have the lumps but then just be skinny with lumps.


what should i do then


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

i like my goats said:


> what should i do then


Not worry about it.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Take her for walks. Help tone up her muscles. Bloat generally is a balooning above the spine on one or both sides. 
She just has a big rumen and looks to be a little out of shape. Good hay, fresh water, a bit of grain (or not) and exercise will help.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Some bloodlines have that, it is normal for some goats who are from the bloodlines. 

After having kids, it stretches it each time even more, until the super stretch is at it’s peak for the goat. 

You can try to breed it out or sell the goat if you do not like it. 

If the goat is acting normalshe is just fine.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Nothing you can do, just try not to let it bother you. I have 2 does that are blown out like that after having litters of kids. They are forced to travel and they haven’t changed one bit. What she looks like to me (mind you I’m NOT seeing the goat in person) is that at one point she might have been fairly heavy and has lost weight. That might be why she is like that even though she has never had kids before. 
She is a absolutely adorable doe and has such a sweet face, congrats on adding her!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There is nothing you can do. Absolutely DO NOT put her on a diet. Deal with it and just accept it. There is no way to change it. If it upsets you that much than either sell her or put her in the freezer.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Just rumen, agree with the others. Nothing wrong with it. I have one does like that. The only boer I have in a herd of Nubians and she always looks pregnant. Just love them as they are.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

sometimes if animals are offered low quality hay they can get a larger rumen to "digest" it.most of the time at night it will go down since they are sleeping then larger again by the end of the day. she is cute! i only have one doe who looks similar but she is 10. i have moved to a place on a hill and did notice this year she is a bit tigher in the area from all the walking up and down the hill.


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

daisymay said:


> sometimes if animals are offered low quality hay they can get a larger rumen to "digest" it.most of the time at night it will go down since they are sleeping then larger again by the end of the day. she is cute! i only have one doe who looks similar but she is 10. i have moved to a place on a hill and did notice this year she is a bit tigher in the area from all the walking up and down the hill.


so she needs exersise?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't count on exercise either.


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Don't count on exercise either.


ok, so its a mixture of everything


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When it is the rumen, you really have to be careful. This isn't a weight problem. At best you could end up making them too thin or sick. At worst you could kill them trying to make the rumen smaller only to find it won't.

I know I'm sounding harsh but either accept it or get rid of her. With good nutrition and a nice field to walk around in, her rumen may go down a bit but don't count on it


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> When it is the rumen, you really have to be careful. This isn't a weight problem. At best you could end up making them too thin or sick. At worst you could kill them trying to make the rumen smaller only to find it won't.
> 
> I know I'm sounding harsh but either accept it or get rid of her. With good nutrition and a nice field to walk around in, her rumen may go down a bit but don't count on it


ok i like her but can i breed her or will that make her sick or something


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Ok. So it really depends on your goat and her body's ability to recover.


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Ok. So it really depends on your goat and her body's ability to recover.


ok. she acts like shes fine.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Dont change her food routine. Add some fresh garlic. Let her get excersize. Like humans animals need it too. Sooner or later her own body will decide what it is going to do. Keep an eye on her temp and famacha and her worm load.
You will fall completely in love with her personality and not her body shape. 😁


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No problem breeding her.


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> No problem breeding her.


ok. Thank you guys for all the help.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice by all.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

That's a big fat....belly....wow thats one over whight goat!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Lil Boogie said:


> That's a big fat....belly....wow thats one over whight goat!!!!


You ought to know the difference between a big rumen and an actual fat goat. This is a big rumen.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> You ought to know the difference between a big rumen and an actual fat goat. This is a big rumen.


Yes I do know the difference between the two. I was joking around because at first clans she looks fat lol But yeah my goat Gizmo when we first got him my mom and dad kept saying "his soooo over whight and fat!" But I kept telling them no her not! His got a big, healthy rumen! Now they believe me lol..


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Lil Boogie said:


> Yes I do know the difference between the two. I was joking around because at first clans she looks fat lol But yeah my goat Gizmo when we first got him my mom and dad kept saying "his soooo over whight and fat!" But I kept telling them no her not! His got a big, healthy rumen! Now they believe me lol..
> View attachment 211359


That is quite the tummy. 😄 I've got a buck like that. Everyone says he looks pregnant. 🙄


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Yes I do know the difference between the two. I was joking around because at first clans she looks fat lol But yeah my goat Gizmo when we first got him my mom and dad kept saying "his soooo over whight and fat!" But I kept telling them no her not! His got a big, healthy rumen! Now they believe me lol..
> View attachment 211359


ours is a doe. do you know if we can breed her


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

There shouldn't be any troubles breeding. 😉


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It's just her build. I have a mini saanen like that and had a boer cross who was also a wide load. Perfectly normal for her.


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

ok thanks for all the help


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

i like my goats said:


> ours is a doe. do you know if we can breed her


Yes it would be fine to breed her. How old is she?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

YES!!!! everyone says that about my buck!!!!!!!


MellonFriend said:


> That is quite the tummy. 😄 I've got a buck like that. Everyone says he looks pregnant. 🙄


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Yes it would be fine to breed her. How old is she?


4 1/2


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Send us more pics?


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Send us more pics?


ok ill have to go take some


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

You are really okay to breed her. As long as she's healthy, good weight, no high worm load. There's no reason you can't breed her.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Please post more pics


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is out of a bloodline, which has stretched out tummies.
Before being bred for the first time, they look normal. 
After they kid out, they stretch more than a bloodline which does not have it.
There is normal stretching in all does, however, not as much as the ones who have the big belly genes. 
It is normal for them.

They appear to look pregnant all the time.

She can be bred, it is not bloat or fat.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

She reminds me of a snake that swallowed something big. 😄


----------

